# It's that time of year again...



## CopenhagenDetox (Oct 3, 2006)

Although it's been 13 years since the men of TF Ranger fought the good fight, tonight I'll raise my glass in honor of their sacrifice. Gone, but never forgotten, brothers....and one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 3, 2006)

To the BROTHERS,and One for the AIRBORNE RANGER IN THE SKY!


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 3, 2006)

Gone, but NEVER forgotten.

Sorry for your lose fellas....

Beers to you and your fellow brethren and mostly to your absent comrades.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2006)

Oct 3rd already..........


Not Forgotten.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 3, 2006)

*Not Forgotten. RIP*

SGT James Joyce
SGT Lorenzo Ruiz
SGT Dominick Pilla
CPL James Cavaco
CPL James Smith
SPC Richard Kowalewski


----------



## medicchick (Oct 3, 2006)

I raised a beer, just as I do on April 3rd.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2006)

RIP Gentlemen, your sacrifices will NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## Looon (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you  for what you did that day!

RIP ~S~

RLTW


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 3, 2006)

Godspeed Brothers. Not forgotten.


----------



## jds (Oct 3, 2006)

RIP

jds


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 9, 2006)

Someone sent me this link yesterday, I think it's a great memorial picture.  

http://ludicrousspeedracing.com/Heroes.jpg


----------

